# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Ετοιμαστειτε για το πρωτο bb του lwmn :P

## jungle traveller

Συντομα θα βγει το πρωτο bb λινκ στην Λαμια και θα παιζει σε b προτοκωλο.Υπαρχει Θεα και προς ευβοια αμα υπαρχει κανενας ενδιαφερομενος ας στειλει pm μπας και γινει καμια ενωση  ::  

Ακομα υπαρχει πολυ καλη θεα και προς καμενα Βουρλα.

----------


## shad0w

Πριν λιγο μολις τελειωσε το στησιμο 2 κομβων στην Λαμια και βγηκε ενα πολυ καλο link της ταξης του -65 σε b.

Ενα ευχαριστω στον junge_traveller!!  ::  

Σε λιγο καιρο θα υπαρξει και wind για την λαμια.  ::

----------


## fotis

Οι κόμβοι σε ποιά σημεία βρίσκονται? Επίσης απο καμμένα είμαι ακριβώς απέναντι (ράχες) και δυνατότητα απο κει να φύγουμε προς βορρά (Βόλος κλπ..) Το σύμπλεγμα Στερεά - Εύβοια - Αττική προσφέρεται για ζιγκ-ζαγκ συνδέσεις (βλέπε ΒΑ αττική - χαλκίδα ) και με λίγη τύχη θα φτάσουμε το awmn.. !

----------


## babisbabis

Μπραβο παιδια!
Πολλες φορες ανεβαινω Αχινο. Λετε να γινει τιποτα σιγα σιγα?
 ::

----------


## jungle traveller

μπες http://lwmn.awmn.net και βάλε στίγμα να δούμε  ::

----------


## makelaris

> Συντομα θα βγει το πρωτο bb λινκ στην Λαμια και θα παιζει σε b προτοκωλο.Υπαρχει Θεα και προς ευβοια αμα υπαρχει κανενας ενδιαφερομενος ας στειλει pm μπας και γινει καμια ενωση  
> 
> Ακομα υπαρχει πολυ καλη θεα και προς καμενα Βουρλα.


Καλή αρχή παιδιά  ::

----------


## socrates

H Λαμία και ο Βόλος να ετοιμάζονται για σύνδεση με Ευβοια/awmn (ewn).  :: 

Το βλέπω για αρχές καλοκαιριού αλλά δεν αποκλείεται και νωρίτερα!

----------


## jungle traveller

Σωκρατη πες ποτε θες  ::

----------

